# My daughter is gettin a Vizsla



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I saw one of those at the vet last week. Seemed like a very nice dog, very friendly and active. Pretty too!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Amy-

I'm certainly not trying to be a dark cloud, but does your daughter know what a vizsla is like? My neighbor Andy, who is a year older than me, got one 3 years ago as a puppy. He could NOT control it. He'd run with it, take it to dog parks, and let it run on its own off leash every day, and the dog still had crazy energy. I've met his dog before, and while she is super sweet, it's like there's an electric current running through her, she is that wired. Izzy, his viszla, now lives with his parents, as he could not work a full time job and care for her at the same time. Vizslas I think can also develop separation anxiety (apparently they are more "velcro" than goldens!!) if not trained right. :/ Izzy might be an exception, though. Maybe she's just more energetic than other dogs. 

Anyhow, I know I'm being negative, and I'm sure she's done her research and knows what she's getting into. They are really sweet dogs, Izzy is such a sweetheart. I'll want to see pictures! 

P.S. I watched a show on them recently, and supposedly they are the only dogs that don't smell like dog, and they only need to be bathed 4 or 5 times a year! Pretty nifty.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Is she ready for a big handful of dog? Vizslas can be harder to train than true retrievers. They can very prey-driven, and sometimes dog aggressive, particularly if a smaller dog triggers their prey drive. They're beautiful animals, but it's not a breed an amateur would want to take on.

To be fair, my opinion is colored by the two times two unrelated Vizslas have gone after puppies of mine in the park. The first time, a pair of Vizslas chased and attacked Gus, drawing a little blood from the skin on his neck when they brought him down. Their owners were idiots (clearly), but it did give me pause about the breed.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Gosh, My daughter has researched them and she talked for a long time with the breeder..she knows my daughter lives in an apartment and is in college. She has been breeding for a while, I hope that she isnt gettingherself into something that she cannot handle. That would just be awful She did not see anything that talks aobut them being aggressive towards other animals, in fact she readthe complete opposite. Man, she has put alot of time and thought into this, along with alot of research..I hope that she will be ok, she is so excited. 
Im a bit worried, but she has already sent in her deposite. I hope that the breeder picks a quiet calm oup for her....the breeder is the once to pick whaich dog each owner gets...hmmmmm now thats one more thing to go on my list of worries..UGH if its not one thing its another. 
Thank you all for your information and experiences, hopefully mu daughter will be able to work with the puppy she gets. she is very dedicated and reading and learnign everything she can about the breed. 
I do know that the breedeer says that if for any reason at any time, if you can not keep the dog she will take it back.
Well we will see....
Thanks again for your experiences and information.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My friend has a Vizsla. He's great. When I saw him as a pup he matched one of the Mom's handbags! His name is Jeter. I'll get back to you on names!

I happened upon a Vizsla at the local animal shelter and contacted my friend. That dog was out of there within 48 hours and in a new loving home. Jeter's breeder thought the dog may have been from one of her first litters and got the dog out!

I can ask my friend about Jeter. I know she showed him for a short time and she's really good friends with the breeder. When she was showing she did have to exercise him a lot.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know anything about this breed but the one I saw at the vet was definitely not dog aggressive. There was another small dog there too -- no signs of aggression at all. Just a friendly, happy, active fellow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to be another black cloud, but I am shocked that a viz breeder would consider a college student with an apartment.
I board several of them. They are, well, to put it nicely, VERY high energy dogs. They require a lot of exercise, both mental and physical, several times per day. Probably about 10 times what a golden requires...they also tend to be very vocal when they are not getting enough exercise. VERY vocal. A couple of them literally bounce off the walls all day, even though we run them out in the 1/2 acre fenced yard for long periods of time several times a day.
The females are very prone to housetraining issues and/or incontinence. I've not seen it in the males. It might just be related to their high strung natures.
I have NEVER seen a viz aggresive toward other dogs, btw, including 2 intact males that I board, both of whom are master hunters. They are not, however, good with cats, as a general rule.
Two of my very favorite boarders are viszlas, the 2 that are master hunters and actively hunted as often as possible.





amy22 said:


> Gosh, My daughter has researched them and she talked for a long time with the breeder..she knows my daughter lives in an apartment and is in college. She has been breeding for a while, I hope that she isnt gettingherself into something that she cannot handle. That would just be awful She did not see anything that talks aobut them being aggressive towards other animals, in fact she readthe complete opposite. Man, she has put alot of time and thought into this, along with alot of research..I hope that she will be ok, she is so excited.
> Im a bit worried, but she has already sent in her deposite. I hope that the breeder picks a quiet calm oup for her....the breeder is the once to pick whaich dog each owner gets...hmmmmm now thats one more thing to go on my list of worries..UGH if its not one thing its another.
> Thank you all for your information and experiences, hopefully mu daughter will be able to work with the puppy she gets. she is very dedicated and reading and learnign everything she can about the breed.
> I do know that the breedeer says that if for any reason at any time, if you can not keep the dog she will take it back.
> ...


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

There are two separate vizslas who visit the dog park with us...both are very sweet and get along great with the group of 7-8 different dogs who are there in the mornings. They are SO energetic; clearly the most ball / frisbee-driven pups at the park. They can catch every single thing right out of the air, and they can run for a solid two hour visit before flopping down to take a break. I think they are amazing dogs! They are the highest energy dogs I see there...they run circles around the border collie, the weimaraners, and esp. around Murphy. 

Good luck to your daughter! I hope it works out and she has a wonderful time with her new baby!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

A woman I know locally has Bred Vizsla's and loves them. She works with my sister and SIL. I can ask her for some input about them, if you like. I'm sure she'd love to answer any questions your daughter might have. She may even know your daughter's Breeder.

I met one of her females some years back. She was a very laid back dog that could be brought into the office without a worry. Customers coming and going, and she was fine. I joked that she looked like a shaved red Golden.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

One of Tito's favorite playmates here at the pet hotel is a Vizsla named "penny" (aren't about half of them named that?). Talk about high energy!!! She's a live wire ALL the time.
She goes out in the yard and runs and runs. Then she slows down and watches for Tito (who can't begin to keep up with her), and when he gets close, she puts on the afterburners and VRRRRRROOOOOOOOOM she's gone. I swear she has a sense of humor! Very, very cool dog, but the energy level is incredible.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have NEVER seen a viz aggresive toward other dogs, btw, including 2 intact males that I board, both of whom are master hunters. They are not, however, good with cats, as a general rule.


Yeah - I think the dog aggression I've seen has really been prey drive. A running puppy can trigger an under-exercised hunter's instincts. Still, I've seen it twice with vizslas who were too much for their owners to handle.

Again, they're beautiful, amazing dogs, but not a relationship I'd enter into lightly.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't know much about the breed, but I can speak to letting the breeder placing the pups with the family. Breeders see the pups personalities developing.It is sometimes better to let them judge which pup will better suit a certain living situation.I didn't do this with all the pups from our last litter,but there were two in particular that I knew would need extra consistency, and owners that would give them that.The placements worked out well.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i have a good friend on another board who owns one. if you'd like i can send you contact info so you can talk to someone who owns the breed directly.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Izzy (my neighbor's Vizsla) is NOT dog or people aggressive at all. In fact, she's one of the few dogs that Flora will willingly approach if she can, which says a lot since Flora is pretty nervous around dogs.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

there is one in our development the same age as my boy (4months) but i can't comment on the dog only to say he heels very well. you see the owner is a bitch (we are on a dog site i can say that) and does NOT let the pup interact with us or any other people/dogs in our hood. poor thing trys to stop and stare at comet and his buddies as they play but she starts with the HEEL HEEL and pulls it along.

and to avoid small talk with us on walks she go by us and say crap like "i guess we are in teh same boat today" and drags her dog away. i usually just say "no we're doing fine. trying to find him people/dogs to play with cause you understand how important socialization is"

otherwise, beautiful dogs. can do HEEL very well...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the input! I would love to hear from anyone who has any first hand knowledge about this breed...my daughter has already put down her deposit, and thanks goodness the breeder picks which puppy goes to which owner..she waits to see the personality of the dogs. She knows my daughter lives in an apartment and is in college.
Faith,s mommy, that would be great if you could send me your fiends contact information....or you can give her mine [email protected]
Thank again for all the input..if anyone has any other information please let me know what you know!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Kimm....I would be grateful if you could talk to your friend about her dog!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the look of Vizslas... though I have never met one, so can't really comment on them much... I have always thought they were such beautiful dogs. Good luck to your daughter!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Marlene!! I think they are beautiful dogs too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

amy22 said:


> Kimm....I would be grateful if you could talk to your friend about her dog!!


I'll send her a link to this thread tomorrow. She may not post, but she may respond to me in an email that I will pass a long to you. The breeder is a co-worker of hers, so maybe she will give advice, too. Hmmm...I wonder if she is on FB? I'll check.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

VIZSLA!!!! I love this breed! They are SO on my list of dog breeds to get. There ears are to die for!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Faith's mommy, your friend emailed me..lots of great information!!!!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

my next door neighbours sister has a vizla and a chiwawa {sp} seen photos of rhen snuggled up asleep together not to mention 5 children in the mix all under 10 youngest is a year and not once has she had a problem with either dog or the kids


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jeter's breeder is going to send you some info, too. Well, she's going to send me the info and I will pass it on.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't know anything about this breed, but if you're still looking for names with accents, how about Renée? Or Daphné?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks so much Kimm!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy22*

Amy22

How exciting for your daughter and you!!

You will keep us posted on the pup and pics, too, won't you!!


----------

